# AS2 in the rain/snow



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 26, 2015)

A friend of mine had his walnut tree trimmed yesterday and told me I could have the wood. I told him I would stop after work today and put some AS2 on it to seal it up. Now it is snowing outside! A darn good wet snow!
Should I go ahead and put it on in the snow or wait till tomorrow to put AS2 on? @Kevin or any of you loggers out there.
There is a bunch of crotches and even a burl or two in this stuff. I would hate to loose it but I have no way of getting it into a shed till this weekend.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok @Kevin That makes no since after I posted it with your switch throwing.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Ok @Darth Leprechaun That makes no since after I was born in September because my parents started the new year with a bang posted it with your switch throwing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 26, 2015)

Bahahaha... omg... this is too much


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 26, 2015)

OK can anyone tell ME if you can apply AS2 while it is snowing?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2015)

Danny eye forgot to answer your question. As long as the w00d is bare you can apply the AS2 to it. If there's a layer of snow then you got to wait until that's all melted off.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 26, 2015)

HELP! WE NEED HELP! Kevin has gone over the edge I think

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2015)

Eye guess some members aren't liking this word replace. Should eye revert everything back now before the afternoon members start logging on and have a chance to get flummoxed as well?


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't see why not. If the wood is wet and cold it will probably just take longer to dry but it should still work fine.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Danny eye forgot to answer your question. As long as the w00d is bare you can apply the AS2 to it. If there's a layer of snow then you got to wait until that's all melted off.


The snow is melting as it hits right now so if there is no build up after work eye will give it a coat.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 26, 2015)

lol leave it for a while

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 26, 2015)

Just a thought, but how about putting some plastic or trash bags over the ends of the ones that you are real worried about.
I'll edit this saying putting your plastic over your sealer.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 26, 2015)

My friend wants me to make his wife a rolling pin and a bowl out of this tree and the rest is mine to play with.  They chopped it up into 3' chunks and the chunks are about 20" in dia. at the biggest.  It is all limbs and not the trunk of the tree and is a lot of crotches so I figure there will be a lot of very crazy grained bowl blanks there if I can get it sealed.  Of coarse you never know till you cut into it so time will tell.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 27, 2015)

Well the snow let up and I was able to slip out and seal a bunch of this wood. If I would have had a little more time I would have loaded some of it up. I am looking forward to green turning a few bowls to see if it is really as much fun as you all say it is.


 

 


By the way @Kevin The tree in the top left of the last picture is the next one to trim. Any idea what it is? I should have snaped some better pictures of it but I was in a hurry and it was a little chilly out there last night. Boy those 70° days can really spoil a guy fast.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2015)

I cant really tell Danny. Im on my phone ... maybe i can get a better look when i get back at my piter


----------



## DKMD (Mar 27, 2015)

Be sure and wax the ways before you spin that wet walnut... And lemon juice does a nice job of getting the purple off of your fingers. Enjoy!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 30, 2015)

Well we no longer have to fall the tree behind the walnut. The wind took care of this one for us.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 30, 2015)

That's a big ole pile of chicken lip pie

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 30, 2015)

I love chicken lip pie!!!

Man...you have your work cut out fer ya on them...looks like nice wood though..


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 30, 2015)

Once the insurance adjuster gets out there we will pile up the chicken lip pie that is any good and clean up the rest. I haven't been out there yet to see what kind of tree it is yet but I would say there is at least 2 or 3 bowl blanks there.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 30, 2015)

2 or 3? Looks more than that to me...
Not to mention all the hair sticks you can make!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

